# wlan e avvio init script errore

## antonellocaroli

Mi succede che quando configuro una wifi, e poi collego invece a una lan e parto con un kernel che non ha il supporto wifi

gli init script che contengono 

```
depend() {

    need net

}

```

non partono....

si risolvono solo se tolgo la wlan dal runvel di default....

é un comportamento normale?

mi chiedo se la lan é up perché cercano anche la wlan?

----------

## cloc3

 *antonellocairoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  si risolvono solo se tolgo la wlan dal runvel di default.... 
> 
> 

 

io non ho nessun demone di nome "wlan" nel runlevel di default.

anzi, non possiedo nessuno script con quel nome in tutta /etc/init.d/

solo NetworkManager.

----------

